# Russian Airbus A-321 Down in Middle East



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2015)

BBC reports:  http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-34687139

Russian airliner crashes in central Sinai - Egyptian PM

6 minutes ago


> *A Russian airliner has crashed in central Sinai with more than 200 people on board, the office of Egypt's prime minister has confirmed.*
> 
> The Airbus A-321 had just taken off from the Red Sea resort of Sharm el-Sheikh, on its way to the Russian city of St Petersburg.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2015)

Note to ISIS:  best not to bite off more than you can chew, especially if you DIDN'T do it ....


> A Russian charter plane carrying 224 people crashed in a mountainous part of Egypt's Sinai Peninsula Saturday, killing everyone on board, officials said.
> 
> The Islamic State (IS) group affiliate in Egypt claimed it downed the plane, without saying how, but an Egyptian security official said the plane did not crash because of an attack.
> 
> ...


More on the Russian plane crash in Egypt here (Google News).


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2015)

UPDATE


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Sinai plane crash: No survivors on Russian airliner KGL9268
> BBC NEWS
> 
> A Russian airliner has crashed in central Sinai killing all 224 people on board, Egyptian officials have said.
> ...




More on LINK.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2015)

Islamic State claims it shot down this aircraft:  http://pamelageller.com/2015/10/watch-islamic-state-released-this-video-of-shooting-russian-passenger-out-of-the-sky.html/


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Oct 2015)

I heard they assassinated JFK as well. [emoji48]


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Oct 2015)

The evil bastards, that faggy sound track, is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2015)

I think a bomb id the likely cause.Once it got to altitude it went into a steep dive.No may day.Tragic but no one does revenge like the Russians.


----------



## larry Strong (31 Oct 2015)

Sky News is saying the pilots reported a technical problem and a request for an emergency landing.......

http://news.sky.com/story/1579357/egypt-plane-crash-what-we-know-so-far



Cheers
Larry


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2015)

Technical fault is what Egypt's PM said.Too early to tell I suppose.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Nov 2015)

The plane broke apart in the air one expert is saying as the pieces are scattered over a wide area.

http://news.yahoo.com/russian-plane-broke-apart-air-russian-aviation-official-144118046.html


----------



## McG (1 Nov 2015)

But I note that "they" are still saying there is no indication that an explosion occurred.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russian-plane-crash-egypt-investigation-1.3298867


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Nov 2015)

I guess there are other possible causes for an aircraft to fall apart at 30000 ft. umpkin:


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Nov 2015)

I'm just waiting for the conspiracy nuts to come out and claim Putin organized it all to justify going after ISIS on Assad's side.  Just like the same garbage around 9/11and the USG.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Nov 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I guess there are other possible causes for an aircraft to fall apart at 30000 ft. umpkin:



...exploding fuel vapours in a center-wingbox fuel tank...    :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Nov 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...exploding fuel vapours in a center-wingbox fuel tank...    :Tin-Foil-Hat:



If the tanks were full can that still happen ?


----------



## kev994 (1 Nov 2015)

Metal fatigue. Google Aloha 243.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Nov 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Islamic State claims it shot down this aircraft:  http://pamelageller.com/2015/10/watch-islamic-state-released-this-video-of-shooting-russian-passenger-out-of-the-sky.html/



Guess they don't know what happens when you poke a bear in the eye ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Nov 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> If the tanks were full can that still happen ?



No, and even if the tanks are empty, there is far too much fuel vapour concentration to allow a stoichiometric fuel:air mixture such as would support self-sustaining ignition.  Except TWA800...that was an exceptional situation...   :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Nov 2015)

Thanks for the edification gents.When I saw the pictures from the crash site it seemed like the Pan Am 103 bombing all over again.


----------



## McG (4 Nov 2015)

The UK and unnamed sources in the US give support to the idea that ISIS affiliates planted a bomb on the Russian airliner.

Sinai plane crash: Bomb may have downed airliner, US and UK say
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34728901


----------



## McG (6 Nov 2015)

The Globe and Mail is now also reporting on the evidence and speculation of an ISIS bomb.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/britain-halts-flights-from-egyptian-resort-citing-bomb-concerns/article27102490/


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2015)

A bit more on the UK int angle:


> The Egyptian security shutdown was sparked after British spies intercepted messages which showed Isil extremists had plotted a major terror attack in the region, the Telegraph can disclose.
> 
> The communications and “chatter” - uncovered by British intelligence only after the Russian passenger jet tragedy - are what led David Cameron to say it was “more likely than not” that a bomb brought the plane down on Saturday killing 224 people.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, he-says-she-says ....

_"British Transport Secretary Patrick McLoughlin says Egypt will have to put in place tighter long-term airport security measures before British flights resume to the Sinai Peninsula ...."_
_"British experts checked security Egypt's airports ten months ago and found it was 'good enough', says country's President as diplomatic row over his visit erupts"_


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Nov 2015)

The voice recorder recorded the sound of an explosion.

http://news.yahoo.com/sound-explosion-heard-russian-planes-black-box-french-191906416--finance.html

PARIS (Reuters) - The sound of an explosion could be heard on the black boxes recovered from a Russian plane that crashed over Egypt's Sinai Peninsula on Saturday, according to an investigator who had access to them, French TV station France 2 said on its website on Friday.

 According to the investigator, the explosion was not consistent with an engine failure, the report said.


----------



## Tuan (10 Nov 2015)

So ISIS has infiltrated not only Egypt's police and military but also the staff at the Sharm airport?

Islamic State ‘Inside Man’ Might Have Planted Bomb on Russian Plane


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Nov 2015)

Tuan said:
			
		

> So ISIS has infiltrated not only Egypt's police and military but also the staff at the Sharm airport?
> 
> Islamic State ‘Inside Man’ Might Have Planted Bomb on Russian Plane



All it takes is one bad actor.


----------



## McG (17 Nov 2015)

An HME bomb has now been confirmed as the cause.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-kremlin-metrojet-bomb-1.3322272

I suspect Russia may be on side with France's proposal for an international coalition against IS.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Nov 2015)

A $50m reward is being offered and you dont even have to wait for a trial and conviction.


----------



## McG (17 Nov 2015)

And now Russia has focused bombing efforts onto IS.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/israel-middle-east/putin-joins-france-in-bombing-isil-after-acknowledging-that-terror-attack-brought-down-russian-jet


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2015)

Daesh release their photos of the bomb.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3323900/Is-IED-used-Russian-jet-Egypt-ISIS-magazine-releases-picture-crude-device-claim-used-bomb-killed-224-people.html


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Nov 2015)

How that thing got through any pseudo-modern security screening blows my mind. They didn't even try to make it look like the can wasn't tampered with.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Nov 2015)

> How that thing got through any pseudo-modern security screening blows my mind.



Technically? Yes, hard to imagine.

'Non-technical' factors?  That's another issue...


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> How that thing got through any pseudo-modern security screening blows my mind. They didn't even try to make it look like the can wasn't tampered with.



My wife has been to Cairo many times, the way she describes security at the airport, it doesn't surprise me one bit.  She makes it sound as if they could bring in an elephant with a suicide belt on if they wanted to.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> My wife has been to Cairo many times, the way she describes security at the airport, it doesn't surprise me one bit.  She makes it sound as if they could bring in an elephant with a suicide belt on if they wanted to.



It's a third world country, they are pretty much all like that.  They present a veneer of security and safety but you only have to lick the walls once to realize the paint is lead based and you now have blood poisoning  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Nov 2015)

Oh yeah, her stories of Nigeria were outrageous in a funny/scary way.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Nov 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> How that thing got through any pseudo-modern security screening blows my mind. They didn't even try to make it look like the can wasn't tampered with.



Schweppes....could it have come in on the beverage cart, in amongst other cans of pop........



Cheers
Larry


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2015)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> It's a third world country, they are pretty much all like that.


Tangent...kind of....

I was returning from having joined an Allied nation's team rotation through a third-world country. Part of the gig was firing weapons, etc.  The airport 'bomb swab' found evidence of explosives, so they opened the bag.  Seeing CADPAT, he called over his supervisor. They chatted for a bit, but came up with, "you're leaving the country, right? Off you go."  Security at its finest.  :facepalm:


----------

